#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Software Tutorial >  >  >  Tank 2.5

## azeezy

Here is link for Tank 2.5 with *****




**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
password: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Try this link and rate the thread in your reply.

Please thank God for the grace He has bestowed on all of us!See More: Tank 2.5

----------


## salman20

Thank You

----------


## sathish_che

Thank You

----------


## Mech16

Thank You

----------


## Kot

Thank You

----------


## nvnv

Thank You

----------


## h_al_alfy

Thank You

----------


## h_al_alfy

Thank you

----------


## h_al_alfy

Thank You

----------


## wabouthebest

tank you

----------


## chimist013

Thank You

----------


## asimumer

Thank You

----------


## ssmith

thank you very much

See More: Tank 2.5

----------


## polaris44

Thank You

----------


## vodaiuy

Thank you

----------


## rachid07

Thank You

----------


## nacerkada

thank you

----------


## jjjj

Thank you

----------


## sunny2518

thanks

----------


## rvkrishnakumar

Thank You

----------


## subramanian.R

pls gme the link

----------


## Mazfar

Mashallah

----------


## anjaneyulum

Thank u

----------


## anjaneyulum

Thank You

----------


## ojd

Thanks

See More: Tank 2.5

----------


## anaamikaa

This is a new program which i have come across,. any let me try

----------


## smahesh070

Thanks a lot

----------


## safety7

Thank You

----------


## lj_kitt

Thank You

----------


## salumi

Thank You

----------


## nedian47

Thank You

----------


## hitulhjoshi

Thank You

----------


## thai02h5

Thank You

----------


## pearlkaruppu

Thank You

----------


## mgm

Thank You

----------


## sujithsujith

thank you

----------


## khalid290

Thank You

See More: Tank 2.5

----------


## funlover

Thanks

----------


## anaamikaa

how dows this work, it is asking for dongle or usb lock ?????????????????//

----------


## thaihy

Thank You

----------


## amar_singh

thnk you

----------


## midesoj

Thank You

----------


## jaswantverma

Thank U

----------


## rushabhmpatel

Thank You

----------


## cts

Thank You

----------


## Processor

> Here is link for Tank 2.5 with *****
> 
> hidden content may not be quoted
> 
> Try this link and rate the thread in your reply.
> 
> Please thank God for the grace He has bestowed on all of us!



Thankyou Zeeshan

----------


## nirmal82kumar

thank uuuu

----------


## ameer

> Here is link for Tank 2.5 with *****
> 
> hidden content may not be quoted
> 
> Try this link and rate the thread in your reply.
> 
> Please thank God for the grace He has bestowed on all of us!



thanks to God

----------


## davidbach

Thank you

See More: Tank 2.5

----------


## alex2002

thank you

----------


## kamalnashar

Thank you very much

----------


## amir1212

Thank You

----------


## vangroom

Thank You

----------


## vangroom

Thank You

----------


## mkhattaby

Thank You

----------


## mkhattaby

Could you please upload it to Mega upload or 4shared
regards
MK

----------


## kamalnashar

Thanks

----------


## kamalnashar

Appreciating

----------


## pappo

thank u

----------


## muchiniku

Thank You

----------


## gad480

Thank You

See More: Tank 2.5

----------


## gad480

thanx

----------


## msraja77

Thank You

----------


## djgoran

Thank You

----------


## ketan_er13

Thank You

----------


## gad480

Plz give us the best way to setup this program . thanx alot

----------


## Kamel

Thank You

----------


## anaamikaa

has the program run for anybody, the system asks for dongle or usb key

advise how to go aout it

----------


## rashed038

thanks bro

----------


## smahesh070

zeeshanzaki  

Please inform how to install it

----------


## hadip

Thank You

----------


## Kamel

Thanks zeeshanzaki.
But where is the *****?

----------


## usman1259

Thank You

See More: Tank 2.5

----------


## scipion

Thank You

----------


## samiatalay

thank you brother

----------


## toumiutc

Thank You

----------


## TARCIZIO CASTRO

Thank You

----------


## cistian

Thank You

----------


## ALFRE01

Thanks Man

----------


## rkdomble

Thank You

----------


## ait

> Here is link for Tank 2.5 with *****
> 
> hidden content may not be quoted
> 
> Try this link and rate the thread in your reply.
> 
> Please thank God for the grace He has bestowed on all of us!



THANK YOU

----------


## ait

Thank You

----------


## sathyanril

Thank You

----------


## nacerkada

thank  god  and mercy to you

----------


## Jare

Thank you and to God!

See More: Tank 2.5

----------


## manahuja

Thank You

----------


## ali.h.alfattal

Thank You

----------


## rezarm

Thank You

----------


## askafi

Thank You

----------


## Ahmed El-said

Thank You

----------


## ali

Thank You

----------


## ait

Salam

Where is the *****, and the procedure to install it

thanks a lot

----------


## sadegh_msg

Thank You

----------


## surur

Thank You

----------


## nugie.programe

> Here is link for Tank 2.5 with *****
> 
> hidden content may not be quoted
> 
> Try this link and rate the thread in your reply.
> 
> Please thank God for the grace He has bestowed on all of us!



Thank you

----------


## ahmed yahia

Thank you

----------


## arun0509

Thank You

See More: Tank 2.5

----------


## bajwa75

Thank You

----------


## kunal_5683

Thank You

----------


## salem001

Thanks very match

----------


## armin35

Thank You

----------


## armin35

can you plz uplaod Coade Tank Version 3.0
Thank you

----------


## abo yasir

Thank You

----------


## MarkQ

Thank You

----------


## blackdonkey

Thank You

----------


## iwp_sb

Thank You

----------


## lion1550

Thank You

----------


## aswini_nirma

Thank you

----------


## danieljk

Thank You

See More: Tank 2.5

----------


## omar_chemical

Thank You

----------


## ahsan

Thank You

----------


## ahsan

Thank You

----------


## chel_adel

thank you much friend

----------


## saadullah

Thank You

----------


## saadullah

Good Work Zeeshan!

Enar zinda baad =)

----------


## mskhadke

Thank You

----------


## kpartheeban

Thank You

----------


## bbbanquil

Thank You

----------

Thank You

----------


## atif53

Thank You

----------


## pmadhu

Thank You

See More: Tank 2.5

----------


## engamr2008

Thank You

----------


## linus

Thank You

----------


## papinayak

Thank you

----------


## papinayak

:Smile:  Thank you

----------


## Sherif2500

Thank You

----------


## navinplanetm

Thank You

----------


## medhat_morsy

Thanks

----------


## trifilo

Thank You

----------


## davidonio

petroleum

----------


## trifilo

Thank You

----------


## acer111

Thank You

----------


## acer111

thanks

See More: Tank 2.5

----------


## trifilo

Hello, I was reviewing your post on the tank2.5, and you are greatly appreciated, for sharing your information, but the software will not run with a single serial. 
Additionally requires a hardware lock. Or in any case it is needed ***** it, if you ever have, and could share it, you agradeceria much. 

The sharing of these files, it had, but I dared not share it, knowing that did not work. The same happens with the pvelite. 
Greetings 

Trifilo

----------


## Jstarter

Thank You

----------


## p4nk5_64m

Thank You

----------


## OMID1351

Thank You

----------


## mas_panuci

Thank You

----------


## sauro

Thank You

----------


## eahms

Thjamkkkk

----------


## homoz12345

thank you

----------


## kunal_5683

thankyou

----------


## akemper

Thank You

----------


## akemper

Thank You

----------


## smahesh070

Can you just tell how to bypass this hardware lock?


please replySee More: Tank 2.5

----------


## Sai

Thank You

----------


## ssmith

thanks

----------


## gad480

There is a message ( no local ESL found) , so plz till us the best way for install this program.

----------


## gulma

Thank You

----------


## Haider Ali

Thank You

----------


## alaa_alsarmad

Thank You

----------


## seifalaa

Thank You

----------


## c1zone@yahoo.com

Thank You so much

----------


## backspace

thank you

----------


## abdeldayem

thank you

----------


## yogesh.ukhade

dfasdf

----------


## yogesh.ukhade

Thank You

See More: Tank 2.5

----------


## alibafaqi

Thank You

----------


## alibafaqi

> Here is link for Tank 2.5 with *****
> 
> hidden content may not be quoted
> 
> Try this link and rate the thread in your reply.
> 
> Please thank God for the grace He has bestowed on all of us!



Zaki Please share the link.
Jazakallah
Bafaqi

----------


## ni_shafinas

Thank You

----------


## scipion

Thank You

----------


## jay2

thank you

----------


## Ochuko

Thank you

----------


## amar_singh

thnak you

----------


## subhashjai48

Thank You

----------


## subhashjai48

This file is deleted.

----------


## aboamraldany

Thank You

----------


## aber mohamed

Thanksssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## sanju2sanju

Thank You

See More: Tank 2.5

----------


## smahesh070

Whether any one was able to install it & run it?? please reply

----------


## antonino69

Thank you

----------


## diaz

thanx

----------


## chemphorian

thanx a lot

----------


## SIM2

Thank You

----------


## msraja77

thanks

----------


## ziauddin

Thank You

----------


## ashraf zeco

thank you

----------


## Ifie

Thank You

----------


## cuongdv

thank you alots

----------


## locke

Thank You

----------


## harunhiri

Thank You

See More: Tank 2.5

----------


## khurmi

thankssssssssssssss

----------


## CEO76

Thank You

----------


## hacenelog

Thank You

----------


## jeetxxp

Thank You

----------


## wonder_004

Thank You

----------


## zaman_rizwan

Thank You

----------


## chemia

thanks a lot

----------


## adam

thank you

----------


## els_aly

Thank you

----------


## andy70

Thank You

----------


## zaidi

Thank You

----------


## wazobia

thank you

See More: Tank 2.5

----------


## peterjames23_2007

Thank You

----------


## peterjames23_2007

hi zeeshan this is for u 
i have seen several links being posted by u of course including aspen one , ya a 
big big thanks to u bro . r u a chemical engineer ?

----------


## guhan.s.s

Thank You

----------


## asif

Thank You

----------


## Ifie

Thank You

----------


## kumar_kumar0000

'thank you'

----------


## akamalapuri

Thank you

----------


## dharran

Thank You

----------


## Pakubuwono

Thanks a lot for the software

----------


## aliali

Thank You

----------


## badro

Thank You

----------

Thank You

See More: Tank 2.5

----------


## midesoj

Thank You

----------


## sbenkhaled

Thank you

----------


## sellamikam

[thank you

----------


## anaamikaa

does the program ask for a dongle, how to overcome that

please the author update please

----------


## fhonda

Thank You

----------


## raulc

Thank you

----------


## WAT

thanks

----------


## ajiskp

Thank You

----------


## cybermann

Thank You

----------


## muslimonline7

Thank You

----------


## mohamed_saad

thank you

----------


## ykurnia1

Thank You

See More: Tank 2.5

----------


## nasi uduk

thank u

----------


## CHEMICALENG08

Thank You

----------


## Ahmedoasis

thank you

----------


## bctian

Thank You

----------


## sim

Thank You

----------


## tomas1964

Thank You

----------


## cybersoul

Thanks

----------


## jose2424

gratia :Big Grin:

----------


## wael aiad

Thank You

----------


## haroonhassan2004

Thank You

----------


## almega

Thank You

----------


## andiks

Thank You

See More: Tank 2.5

----------


## marijan1206

thanks

----------


## aimanq

thanks

----------


## olkingcole

Thank you

----------


## olkingcole

Thank You

----------


## onimikh

Thank You

----------


## jeetxxp

thank you bhai

----------


## bhonka70s

Welcome Dear!

----------


## ravi

thanks and regards
S.Ravichandran

----------


## ktsakonas

Thank You

----------


## engrfaisalakhtar

Thank you

----------


## mostafa234

Thank You

----------


## deepakrotey

how to download this software. Plz tell me, i am new to EGPET

See More: Tank 2.5

----------


## jaxcet

Please can you assist me with Tank 2.5 ?

----------


## uday_p31

Thank You

----------


## enpes

thank you

----------


## kathirmj

> Here is link for Tank 2.5 with *****
> 
> hidden content may not be quoted
> 
> Try this link and rate the thread in your reply.
> 
> Please thank God for the grace He has bestowed on all of us!



thank you

----------


## kathirmj

thank you

----------


## kathirmj

Thank You

----------


## anands

Hi Thank you

----------


## ayk1429

thankyou

----------


## ayk1429

Thank You

----------


## sa12345

Thank you

----------


## kumer

Thank You

----------


## zefilo

thank you

See More: Tank 2.5

----------


## dresden

Thank You

----------


## dresden

Im missing the ***** for this software!!!!!

----------


## Umairican

Thank You

----------


## pep__grillo

thank you

----------


## pep__grillo

Thank You

----------


## fernandovz

thanks you

----------


## yassama

Thank You

----------


## cheno

Thank You

----------


## cheno

thank you

----------


## mhelmy

many thanks

----------


## anil4u29

Thank You

----------


## sureshg

Thank You

See More: Tank 2.5

----------


## binupappan

Thank You

----------


## hady511

Thanks... Hope its workink

----------


## rawngsula

Thank You

----------


## boundster

thanx

----------


## belisarius

Thank you!!

----------


## thorem

Thank You

----------


## ri4nsy4h

thanks buddy

----------


## anaamikaa

any of those people who have download, kindly explain how to use this without a USB dongle.

It asks for a dongle when installed


kindly revert

----------


## jeap

thank you

----------


## condecodon2003

thank you

----------


## hNaW

thank you

----------


## phasani

thank you

See More: Tank 2.5

----------


## mauri

thank you

----------


## sayed1234

thanks

----------


## hNaW

there is no *****, only serial, please it need dongle dump at least

----------


## sayed1234



----------


## yearning_5

Thank you

----------


## alashter

thanksssssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## mika2

Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## malimr67@hotmail.com

thankyou

----------


## malimr67@hotmail.com

thanks

----------


## bibe

thank you

----------


## widodo_hs

Thank You




> Here is link for Tank 2.5 with *****
> 
> hidden content may not be quoted
> 
> Try this link and rate the thread in your reply.
> 
> Please thank God for the grace He has bestowed on all of us!

----------


## widodo_hs

Thank You

See More: Tank 2.5

----------


## djurcich

gracias

----------


## said4

very gooooood

----------


## hessamsh

ThaNK YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

----------


## hellokrishna20

thaku

----------


## dresden

this software hasnt a *****.

----------


## farhad2f

thank you

----------


## haroub_nas

thank you

----------


## dariush

thank you

----------


## azher

thank you

----------


## arun

Thank you

----------


## nskvc

Thanks

----------


## zico2000

thank you

See More: Tank 2.5

----------


## qazinasir

Thanks

----------


## salla

Thank You

----------


## yalcin19

Thank You So Much

----------


## jigarmistry82

Thank you

----------


## vijayppt

thanks buddy

----------


## pradpat

Thank you.

I am new member. Nice site for chem engineers.

----------


## fgmtj

Thank you

----------


## alex2002

can anybody share isntallation and ***** files for tank 3.0 ?

----------


## carlitos

please share installation files for tank 3.0
tanx

----------


## cedum

Thank You

----------


## kaew

Thank you

----------


## dontoto

thank you

See More: Tank 2.5

----------


## mrgmm

thank u

----------


## thehero2008

thanksssssssssssss

----------


## Egydragon

Many Thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## siraitjohan

Thank you

----------


## altoroly

thank you

----------


## alexcv

Thank You

----------


## nandy

thanx

----------


## nandy

:Smile:  thanx

----------


## humbertito

thanks!! :Smile:

----------


## mohamedellejmi

hope it's not a RAPIDSHARE link   :Confused:

----------


## tamer2

well

----------


## additional

may I see the link ???





Thanks  :Wink: See More: Tank 2.5

----------


## additional

I have download it, but its only provide serial numbers, not a *****  :Confused:

----------


## kliups13

Thank You!

----------


## Mehul Patel

Thanks

----------


## ikkal

Thanks

----------


## tankapi

Thank You

----------


## janganasem

Thank you

----------


## superandy

thank you

----------


## cemasgallos

Thank You

----------


## abdullatifkhalid

thanks

----------


## baiju79

thanks

----------


## Nasir

TYhanks a lot!

----------


## ayaz

thankks

See More: Tank 2.5

----------


## ayaz

> Here is link for Tank 2.5 with *****
> 
> hidden content may not be quoted
> 
> Try this link and rate the thread in your reply.
> 
> Please thank God for the grace He has bestowed on all of us!



I need PIPENET for sprinkler design
Pls Rrange this for me

----------


## afshinpak

thanks

----------


## shyam sunder

Thank you

----------


## fgmtj

The *****?

----------


## manny

thank you

----------


## venkatesan.rm

thank you

----------


## ikonovakovic

thank you

----------


## webmeister

Thank you

----------


## ibro

thanks

----------


## mustafaChemEng

Thank you

----------


## ForzaSek

Thank You

----------


## cagricaylak

thanks

See More: Tank 2.5

----------


## ge1ge

thanks

----------


## leoncito

Thanks for this upload

----------


## SIM2

How to use carck

----------


## R_RAZI

Thank You

----------


## gepachir

Thank you

----------


## pintojg

Thank You

----------


## n.sivanandam

Thank you very much.

Regards,

----------


## ge1ge

thanks

----------


## superandy

Dear friends,

attached the link to the above program: 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

Enclosed the instructions for the cr*ck. Because it's an old version I don't know if it's fully compatible with Windows XP/Vista. 

Try it.... 

Ciao

----------


## rds

> Dear friends,
> 
> attached the link to the above program: 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've tried it out, on Windows XP but with no sucess. Tank allways crashes.
superandy have you tried on Windows XP ?

----------


## sirluu

Thank you very much!!

----------


## baretta

tengkiu

See More: Tank 2.5

----------


## R_RAZI

Thanks you I check tank 2-5 *****s works 100% (in XP)

----------


## forum_sooji

No ***** is available on this link

----------


## vadivel415

thank u

----------


## mekkisam

Salamo Alaikom 
How to ***** it ?
Thanks in advance.

----------


## R_RAZI

U CAN USE THIS SH....
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## whitepink

thanks a lot

----------


## nay_den

thank you, but what about *****

----------


## deluge

Thank YOU

----------


## vsiddha

Thank You

----------


## gholami.amir

hi every body
i cannot down load tank 2.5 please help me!
when i click on this link i face with rapid share error page!

----------


## gilbert

Hi i downloaded the file, now my question is how to install to my pc. i try several times and asking for HASP etc., may i know the steps.
thanks

----------


## attiqengg

Can anybody please tell that how to ***** this software? It requires ESL to run. (when I run this software, it displays a msg that donggle is not found.)



Regards,

AttiqSee More: Tank 2.5

----------


## HamidHeyhat

tannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnks
but It ask For Lock

----------


## HamidHeyhat

tank where is the ***** astill asking for usb lock

----------


## rds

does any of you tried to install tank on a win98 system?

----------


## aslam

i am unable to unzip the software. it gives error of wrong password during extraction with winzip. kindly help me.

aslam

----------


## albertobarboza

Password

----------


## albertobarboza

Tank 2.5.please.where is the password.?

----------


## zero2lyn

Thank alt

----------


## rohman

Thank you

----------


## rucoman

thank you

----------


## alex2002

Does anybody have TANK 3.0 with ***** ?

Please upload it

----------


## darwin_yongko

Please feel free to have this HASP Emulator for TANK 2.5:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Enjoy

----------


## darwin_yongko

Please feel free to have this HASP Emulator for TANK 2.5:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

File Size: 408 KB



Use at your own risk and enjoySee More: Tank 2.5

----------


## Fati2008

10000000000000000000 Thanks

----------


## Fati2008

How the Password Is used

----------


## mansur415

> Please feel free to have this HASP Emulator for TANK 2.5:
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...




Dear friends,
The ***** of Coade Tank (UpdTKNT*exe) will not work.
Ive tried it and no result.
And the ***** of Pvelite 2007 seems to be a joke.
Does some 1 others ***** or idea, please share it.
Thanks a lot

----------


## alex2002

> Dear friends,
> The ***** of Coade Tank (UpdTKNT*exe) will not work.
> Ive tried it and no result.
> And the ***** of Pvelite 2007 seems to be a joke.
> Does some 1 others ***** or idea, please share it.
> Thanks a lot



Dear friend Mansur,

You are absolutely right.
***** of PVE 2007 does not work. If anybody solve how to *****, please explain it

----------


## mmairaja

Thankyou

----------


## HACENE

baraka  allahou fik

----------


## alexcv

thanks

----------


## TMN

Thank you!

----------


## raulelite

this program dont work... i have and he need donge emulator, is not enough whit the serial number  :Frown:

----------


## gl1438

I  installed it and Tank 2.5 works fine.  You need to download HDD32.exe, run it, then un-install the driver before running the *****.

----------


## xFOrCE

@gl1438,

Can you please post a link of the HDD32.exe and a detailed description?

Thanks

----------


## gl1438

To xFOrCE:  Download the HDD32 from Aladdin's website:  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].  File name is "HASP4 driver setup.zip".  Procedures are:  1.  install Tank2.5.  2.  Run HDD32 then immediately uninstall it from control panel  3.  run "updTKNT".  This is it.  Good luck

See More: Tank 2.5

----------


## xFOrCE

Hello gl1438,

Thanks for your help, I downloaded the HASP Driver Setup from the Aladdins website.
Then I installed it.
After that I ran the Tank 2.5 Setup, it asks for ESL, ( which color should I choose ). Well I chose the red one.
After that the setup for tank in complete and then a new setup starts for HASP server setup, I closed it.
As you mentioned in your post run the HDD32, Mate I am unable to find this file. Where is this file located ?
Thanks

----------


## gl1438

Steps to install Tank 2.5.

1.  Run Tank setup, and enter S/N:  TK250-9567562-F741659-41354
2.  Select Full Installation, the "white" ESL.
3.  It will attempt to install Aladdin HASP device driver.  It either fails or hangs.  If it hangs, use Task Manager to stop it.
4.  After tank installation is completed, do not re-start computer.
5.  Run HDD32 downloaded from Aladdin
6.  From Control panel, uninstall HASP device driver
7.  Run "UpdTNDK" and re-start computer afterward
8.  During re-start, it shows a sub-window "NetStart".  Wait for it to complete and this window disappears
9.  Run Tank2.5 program.

The above works for single core computers.  I have not tried it on dual-core computers.

----------


## xFOrCE

Thanks very very much.

----------


## anhtrng

thank very much

----------


## mas_wa2n

still it's not working.

in **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links], someone wrote this: "Thank, follow your Instruction,my tank 2.5 run but not smoothly, it allway show system conflict and program stop.Thank to friend who send me cra@ck(reg) file.I run and my tank is ok now."

so, anyone could send that ***** reg file?

----------


## alex2002

> still it's not working.
> 
> in **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links], someone wrote this: "Thank, follow your Instruction,my tank 2.5 run but not smoothly, it allway show system conflict and program stop.Thank to friend who send me cra@ck(reg) file.I run and my tank is ok now."
> ...



Here is reg file

----------


## gepachir

Thanks alex2002

----------


## mas_wa2n

thanks for the tank 2.5 register.

below is the steps :
1- First download "hdd32.exe" (file version 5.22.1305.1) from Google.
2- Unzip "Tank2_50.rar" and run "setup.exe" from the unzipped folder.
(The hasp driver installation doest respond. End the task from the
"Windows Task Manager")
3- Run the "hdd32.exe"
4- From ***** folder on the unzipped folder, select NT folder and run
the "UpdPvNT.Exe"
5- Restart and run the program. 

so, to install the reg file, in between which step should i install it?

----------


## jaxcet

It does not work for Vista Home Premium!

----------


## mas_wa2n

yes, it also doesn't run smoothly for Windows XP.

there is some dialog box showing the errors which occurred when i run this program:
1. "Tank MFC Application has encountered a problem and need to close. Bla...bla..bla..."
2. "apisolv MFC Application has encountered a problem and need to close.Bla...bla..bla..."
3. "apiout MFC Application has encountered a problem and need to close.Bla...bla..bla..."
4. "Output MFC Application has encountered a problem and need to close.Bla...bla..bla..."

So, is there somebody can help?

----------


## alex2002

> yes, it also doesn't run smoothly for Windows XP.
> 
> there is some dialog box showing the errors which occurred when i run this program:
> 1. "Tank MFC Application has encountered a problem and need to close. Bla...bla..bla..."
> 2. "apisolv MFC Application has encountered a problem and need to close.Bla...bla..bla..."
> 3. "apiout MFC Application has encountered a problem and need to close.Bla...bla..bla..."
> 4. "Output MFC Application has encountered a problem and need to close.Bla...bla..bla..."
> 
> So, is there somebody can help?



Dear friend,

1.install tank 2.5 with given serial number.
2.register tank250.reg file
3.install hasp emulator (place *****ed HASPNT.SYS into DRVs catalog of HASP EMUL over existing, then push button "Install HASP Emulator")
4. run hasp emulator
5. run tank
6.enjoy

----------


## mas_wa2n

Great!!! 
Finally it running smoothly for Windows XP.


Thanks a lot, alex2002!See More: Tank 2.5

----------


## alex2002

Dear friend,

I'm glad for help to you. 

You thanked me 3 times.

If you have or Can you find 4D-MECHANICAL (**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]) , please share us .

----------


## vrajtilak

it is asking for hardware lock...
what shld i do

----------


## alex2002

> How does the ***** work ? Apart from serial No. , It searches for White , red or blue or USb lock ! Waht shall be done ?



Dear Vrajtilak / Amirmech,

Please see page 34 -  item #408

(You can select White )

----------


## hazim23215

i can't see the link :Confused:

----------


## CASB1

:EEK!:  Thank you

----------


## wml-cl

thanks

----------


## nachocorizzo

Donwload HASP EMULATOR PE V2.33, Works perfect !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## iasamore

Thank you

----------


## zark

Thankssss

----------


## suhairi

Thank a lot

----------


## baouche

Please Azeezy, can you send me the password for archive of Tank 2.5 just download ? I can't find it in the site .  Yours

----------


## hamzadag

please my dear



I can not download tank software from rapidshare can you chage rapidshare to anther share as 4shared please i badly need this software

please help meeeSee More: Tank 2.5

----------


## ranujanuar

does any one knows how to use it without dongle?? I had download it
thanks

----------


## hamzadag

Please my frind how have you downloaded ?

----------


## ebyrich

I can not download this file, please can you uploader to another share site.
Thank

----------


## juan Andrade

Please Help me!! I can't find the password key en the **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] and I cannot oppen my rar download

----------


## juan Andrade

The password please to open rar document???

----------


## hamzadag

the password is " www.pdms.ir"
can you help me I can not download this software 
please upload it to another share site or send it to me by CD if you are from Syria
thanks

----------


## juan Andrade

Hey!!! I'm uploading it to 4shared, but once you have downloaded it, rar will ask you for a password, that isn't **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links], please if someone find it tell me...

----------


## josechu66

Thank you.

----------


## cloudswhite

thank you ...

----------


## jigs36

thanks

----------


## agmyatkyaw

I've downloaded successfully and installed. But I can't see the *****/***** file on there. May be I dont understand the procedure. So please guide me the way to install.

----------


## jigs36

Please follow page no 34. they tech you how to install it.

See More: Tank 2.5

----------


## agmyatkyaw

Jigs36,
Thanks you for your reply.But I've no manual you refer. Where can I get these manual. And zip files under downloaded folder are not able to unzip. So please show me to get this manual.

----------


## watchme

Hi Friends,
 Need small help from you guys. I downloaded tank 2.5 and tried installing it. During the installation , it mentioned something about external software lock(ESL) or dongal. What is this ESL or Dongal. It is somekind of security feature to protect the software from non -authorize use .Is it harmful for the computer meaning will it lock the computer or such. Please share your rich expertise.
thanks 
watchme
long live egpet.
it rocks.

----------


## tahirq

Hey Thanx A lots of Ton For Postin Tank Software....

----------


## tahirq

hey the link which is been posted is lost can please do a favor by repsoting the link. Thank You.

----------


## mutrosa

Thank You
__________________
Reply With Quote

----------


## hadip

help me please i need ASM PHASE DIAGRAM TERNARY ?
thankss

----------


## sopolsing

Thank You

----------


## ranma

Thank You

----------


## mutrosa

Thank You

----------


## pmdhage

Thank you

----------


## dynamicvibration

> Thanks you I check tank 2-5 *****s works 100% (in XP)



oh u check Tank 2.5 but we cant install it on xp can u give discription step by step.
i tried all method which is posted on this forum but i cant succes. plz help me. 
i ll thankfull to u if i can install it.

----------


## dynamicvibration

> Dear friend,
> 
> 1.install tank 2.5 with given serial number.
> 2.register tank250.reg file
> 3.install hasp emulator (place *****ed HASPNT.SYS into DRVs catalog of HASP EMUL over existing, then push button "Install HASP Emulator")
> 4. run hasp emulator
> 
> 
> 5. run tank
> 6.enjoy



 can u explain in detail?
how to register tank250.reg file?See More: Tank 2.5

----------


## dynamicvibration

> Great!!! 
> Finally it running smoothly for Windows XP.
> Thanks a lot, alex2002!



can u explain how to use reg file?
i tried but not work.

i think a whole set of Tank 2.5 must be provided to us.
thanks in advance

----------


## alex2002

> can u explain how to use reg file?
> i tried but not work.
> 
> i think a whole set of Tank 2.5 must be provided to us.
> thanks in advance



Dear friend,

1-) Double click on reg file.
2-) It will ask you to register it
3-) Allow it to register

----------


## dynamicvibration

> Dear friend,
> 
> 1-) Double click on reg file.
> 2-) It will ask you to register it
> 3-) Allow it to register



thanks dear for your suggestion alex,,,,
ya i follow it but can't success.....!
same 5333 error come

----------


## jonas

It doesnt work, give me a clue please

----------


## FEDEXE

the link is out

----------


## wasgsawe

first run HASP Emulator PPE V2.07,  it will make a  change in win.sys32 based of reg.file when you run Tank.

----------


## happy

The files do not exist. Could you please re-seed it?
Thanks

----------


## acer111

I THINK THE PROGRAM ON RAPAID SHARE TANK2.5 ARE DAMAGED. OR NOT complete FOR ALL FILE

----------


## acer111

( tank 2.5 )

----------


## sathish

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## kaladon

Good Job.
Thank You

----------


## acer111

> To xFOrCE:  Download the HDD32 from Aladdin's website:  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].  File name is "HASP4 driver setup.zip".  Procedures are:  1.  install Tank2.5.  2.  Run HDD32 then immediately uninstall it from control panel  3.  run "updTKNT".  This is it.  Good luck



dear friend
where are location of (updTKNT)and what kind of files.


thanksSee More: Tank 2.5

----------


## acer111

dear friend
where can Ifind (UpdTNDK").
thanks

----------


## soundparty

You are the best Engg forum.

----------


## soundparty

thanks buddy

----------


## soundparty

thanks

----------


## mekanolo21

thank you very much

----------


## happyguy

try this
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## alexcv

tanks

----------


## ALiAS_2008

Many thanks  :Wink:

----------


## REGI_MAX

Tank 3.1 is there:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
BRD's, Regi
(NOT TESTED;-)

----------


## TGM

Hi Regi,

I've downloaded. But I don't know how to install.
Files consist of legend.001 to legend.026.

Anybody could help me please.. 

Thank You.

----------


## doctor2k7

open file 'legend.001' in winrar then unpack

----------


## aiman1981

thank you verrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrry much

See More: Tank 2.5

----------


## 3110696

Thank You

----------


## cafe_denda2000

pls post link again, it die
thanks alot

----------


## cafe_denda2000

thank you so much

----------


## vivek68

link is dead .pl reload

----------


## vivek68

link dead now , pl reupload if possible

----------


## mehrdad1358

thanks

----------


## ahmetahmet

thanks

----------


## adnansh

thanks

----------


## suresh750

sorry the link shows an error,
pl help
suresh750@gmail.com

----------


## muddassarsaadi

thankx dear

----------


## jsaul

thanks

----------


## suresh750

sorry, the link encounters an error

See More: Tank 2.5

----------


## sopolsing

thanks

----------


## Harishchopr

Please Reupload It..........................


The Links are Dead......

----------


## mkhurram79

thanks for soft and no doubt 
There is no God but Allah. Muhammad is messenger of Allah.

----------


## Harishchopr

How C***K works.?

----------


## vsn

Dear all,

Can you please upload Tank software with -----? I need it urgently. 

Appreciate if you could send me the path and password.

Regards
Venkadesh
nvenkades@gmail.com

----------


## vsn

Dear All,

Can anybody please upload tank 2.50 or latest version with ********. I need it urgently. If possible please intimate to my email id: nvenkades@gmail.com

Thanks in advance

Regards
Venkadesh

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Thanks for the links

----------


## thachductrieu

thanks so much!

----------


## bajwa75

Can any one share COADE TANK 3.2 demo version.


Thanks in advance

----------


## hznraja

Link is not working anymore....can anybody re-upload it and share the link here

hznraja@gmail.com

----------


## asaood

where is the file "updTKNT" when i install tank 2.5

----------


## asaood

Hi 


i have  a API 650 Tank of 10,000 bbl capacity. the daily production through this tank is 20,000 BOPD. tank has one relief valve open to atm. also the tank has two 6" nozzles at the top which release the gas to 10" flare line about 3000 ft long . when the production increase to 30,000 bb/day the relief valve lift. i calculated the amount of gas flashed with  this production (2 million scf). how can i calculate that two 6" nozzle good for releasing the gas without pressurizing the tank. is there any software in which i can make the Tank and full piping up to the flare, and it will tell me the back pressure and flow. or how can i solve the problem to size the flare line and nozzle to release the gas. the relief valve set at 1.00 psi and tank design pressure is 2.5 psi. i checked the valve and its ok. only problem is the re-size the flare line and nozzle on the top of the tank. DOES TANK 2.5 SOLVE MY PROBLEM? OR SOME ONE HELP ME.See More: Tank 2.5

----------


## marzuqi

plz upload R_razi or send to aqila_abu@yahoo.co.id thanks

----------



----------


## stprav

The link no longer exits, please upload again

----------


## kautilya

file does not exist at the link . please load the file again.

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge collection of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------

